# DDE Aufruf von Concept



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2003)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem DDE Aufruf von Concept (für Quantum SPS)? Ich komme damit einfach nicht zurecht und würde mich freuen wenn jemand ne kleine Anleitung dafür posten könnte(ich möchte einen bestimmte Sektion meines Projektes per DDE aufruft mit Concept direkt anzeigen lassen)!


----------

